
Don't get rid of Apu. He's a hero to many of us - paulpauper
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/nov/01/apu-simpsons-hero
======
mrnobody_67
Political correctness gone haywire... it's comedy, people.

~~~
pesmhey
Creator's probably could have went in the direction of a deep-dive into Apu's
family. A smart-mouthed son, a bookish daughter destined for success at
intellectual pursuits. They probably speak English in the same way that kids
with parents whose families immigrated a couple of generations earlier did. I
mean, yeah, news flash, first generation immigrants typically have thick
accents. Their kids typically turn into very 'normal' Americans. Political
correctness gone haywire, absolutely. They erased that story, instead of
embracing it, and it really is our story.

Edit: And for what? The stale antics that the show has become known for over
the last decade? God, what a missed opportunity.

------
Mr_SeLeNiO
yeah :/ that's just sad

